# Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2015)

*Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch​*
Es gibt immer mehr auch junge Angler - aber immer weniger in den  Vereinen.

Dass ein Angelverein langfristig nur existieren kann, wenn nicht nur Kröten über die Straßen getragen werden, Eisvögel geschützt und Insektenhotels gebaut, sondern auch kräftig geangelt wird, hat der Angelverein Kiefernheide zumindest begriffen.

Und will die Jugendlichen damit locken, dass den Jugendlichen eine Ausrüstung gestellt werde. Zwar "nur" leihweise, aber kostenfrei.

Und solche Jugendarbeit zeigt wohl auch Wirkung:
So waren es in den 19 Vereinen im Neustrelitzer Umland 2012 nur 36 Jugendliche.
2012 stieg die Zahl 2013 auf 60 und im Vorjahr sollen es schon  94 Jugendliche gewesen sein - und in diesem Jahr soll an der Tendenz an Hand ausgegebener Karten ein weiterer Anstieg bei der Zahl jugendlicher Angler anstehen.

Vom Landesanglerverband (Meck-Pomm) werde die Strelitzer Gratis-Mentalität dabei aber auch kritisch gesehen..

Quelle:
http://www.nordkurier.de/neustrelitz/angler-wollen-jugend-mit-gratis-angeln-koedern-1314197504.html

Anmerkung von mir:
Wie (fast) immer, wenn etwas den Einstieg ins Angeln leichter machen würde, kommen halt Verbände um die Ecke, um das zu torpedieren....
Ich hoffe, die Vereine bleiben ihrem Weg der Anglerfreundlichkeit, notfalls auch gegen ihren Landesverband,  weiter treu..


----------



## namycasch (13. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

Hallo Thomas.

Im Delmenhorster Verein, gibt es extra eine Jugendgruppe. Sie wird von einem volljährigen Angler betreut. Sie haben sogar ein eigenes Gebäude.

Die Aktivitäten sind nicht NUR auf das Angeln beschränkt. Zubereitung und räuchern gehören  ebenso dazu, wie Vereinsabende wo man fachsimpeln kann oder einfach mal nur eine Runde Billard spielt. Mit Freunden quatschen.
Ich bin jetzt seit über 20 Jahren im Verein, über Nachwuchsprobleme habe ich den Verein nie klagen hören.

Es ist nicht immer ganz einfach, aber machbar.

Bitte nicht aufhören, mit neuen Ideen, jugendliche für das Angeln zu begeistern.

Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

#6#6#6#6


----------



## Sharpo (13. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

Ich versteh diesen LV nicht.

Da wird Jugendlichen aus einer wirtschaftl. schwachen Region die Möglichkeit gegeben etwas sinnvolles zu tun, sich in einer Gemeinschaft einzubringen, Naturschutz aktiv zu betreiben etc. 

Wenn es sich hierbei um Töchter u. Söhne von Millionären handelt könnte ich es ja noch verstehen, aber so?

Dumm


----------



## vermesser (13. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

Der Landesverband hat doch echt einen an der Waffel, wenn das so stimmt...

Besser kann man die Leute doch da gar nicht ranbringen. Ich wäre sehr froh gewesen, als Bengel ne vernünftige Leihausrüstung zu haben und nicht bei Muddi wegen einer Wurfrute zu betteln...


----------



## angler1996 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

was passt dem LV eigentlich nicht?
 Finde dazu nix

 Gruß A.


----------



## Knispel (13. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

Man müsste wissen was den betreffenden LFV stört, dass geht aus dem Bericht nicht hervor.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

Die "Gratismentalität", steht da  ....

Vielleicht haben die vom Verband Angst, dass da jemand meinen könnte, dem Verband durch solche "Gratismentalität" Mitglieder entziehen zu können, wenn die dann später mal für was (auch immer) bezahlen sollen?


----------



## Riesenangler (13. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

Ich muss jetzt den Verband nicht verstehen oder etwa doch????#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

Wenn ein Verband irgendwas mit "gratis" hört, ist doch logisch, dass denen dabei öbel wörd...

Könnte ja jemand auf die Idee kommen, einen Verband auch nicht mehr bezahlen zu wollen..

Schxxxxgratismentalität - ist ja fast wie in diesem obskuren Internetz oder so...
;-)))

Ich find eine solche Förderung der Jugendlichen von den Vereinen einfach nur klasse und nachahmenswert!

Lasst doch die Verbanditen jammern............


----------



## Lardivos (14. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

Hat jemand eine Quelle zu dem wie sich der Verband geäußert hat? Etwas offizielles wäre schön.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

Den Artikel in der Zeitung.


----------



## captn-ahab (14. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

Bei mir ist das angeln immer daran gescheitert, dass ich niemanden hatte der auch wollte!
So habe ich im Urlaub immer mit Freunden geangelt, jedoch wohnten die zu weit weg als dass man das hier hätte fortführen können.
Habe dann mit 14 mal die Anfrage beim Verein in Münster, die hatten da Aufnahmestopp und waren völlig uninteressiert.
Deshalb ist alles 15 Jahre liegengeblieben.....bis ich eben spontan angefangen habe mich zu kümmern.

Bei meinem Verein "Frühauf" habe ich kürzlich den Jugendwart kennengelernt, super netter Typ und ich denke engagierte Mitglieder sind doch der Garant für vernünftige Mitglieder der Zukunft.


----------



## PeBo75 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

Jugendarbeit ist eine der wichtigsten Säulen der Gemeinnützigkeit. Aber vielleicht hat man einfach Panik weil die Generation Internet wächst? Am Ende halten dann informierte junge Mitglieder Einzug in die Versammlungen. Nicht auszudenken wohin das führt.

Lasst sie kommen sag ich. Gute Aktion des Vereins.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

So ist das, PeBo!!!!


(und ich finde es beschämend, wie viele Menschen in/ab meinem Alter scheinbar schon vergessen haben, dass sie selber mal jung waren und was sie da alles getrieben haben. 

Ich weiss noch, wie ich mich dam als über "alte Säcke" aufgeregt habe und wir alles versucht, die auszutricksen! 
DAS GEHÖRT EINFACH DAZU!!! 
Schlimm genug, wenn die später trotzdem zu Gutmenschen statt Renitenzlingen mutieren.....)....


----------



## Fischer am Inn (14. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

Hallo miteinander




Knispel schrieb:


> Man müsste wissen was den betreffenden LFV stört, dass geht aus dem Bericht nicht hervor.




Ich habe keine Info was den LFV in dieser Frage bewegt. Alle anderen Poster allerdings auch nicht. Was aber scheinbar nicht hindert hier einen "rauszuhauen".

Ganz unabhängig von der konkreten Motivation des LFV (soweit der Zeitungsartikel inhaltlich überhaupt richtig ist): 

Es gibt gute Gründe in der Erlebnis- und Freizeitpädagogik, die für ein en einfachen Einstieg in das Angeln sprechen("niederschwelliges Angebot"). Genau so gibt es methodische Gründe, es gerade anders herum zu machen und bewusst fordernd die Einstiegsschwelle anzuheben und das fortlaufende Niveau fordernd zu halten ("was nichts kostet hat auch keinen Wert" - "nur die Guten schaffen es").

Ich kann Euch sagen, in meiner Gegend fahren die meisten Vereine den fordernden Ansatz, und das mit ganz großem Erfolg. 

Die Frage ist, ob überhaupt ein methodischer Ansatz gewählt werden soll/muss? Überfordert das nicht die meisten Vereine?

Ich breche ganz bewusst an dieser Stelle ab und hoffe, dass zumindest etliche ab hier für sich und ihren Verein weiterdenken.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Lardivos (14. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Den Artikel in der Zeitung.



Im Artikel erfährt man aber nichts weiter:
Wer hat das gesagt? Oder ist das wörtlich von einem Angler übernommen worden? Hat da einer was hineininterpretiert?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (14. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*



Lardivos schrieb:


> Im Artikel erfährt man aber nichts weiter:
> Wer hat das gesagt? Oder ist das wörtlich von einem Angler übernommen worden? Hat da einer was hineininterpretiert?



Eben - und solange keine offizielle Antwort vom LV kommt, muß man ja nicht schonmal pauschal darüber motzen.
Es _kann _ja durchaus sein das man da was komplett mißverstanden hat (Ironie - vielleicht...)

@Thomas, wie ich dich kenne hast du doch bestimmt schon mal freundlich bei dem zuständigen LV angeklopft und freundlich nachgefragt was es denn mit ihrer Ablehnung auf sich hat.
Bin mal auf deren Antwort gespannt... Wenn es denn eine gibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

Beim Verein (sehr aufgeschlossenener und vernünftiger Öffentlichkeitsreferent bei denen da!!).
Der Journalist hatte diese Auskunft wohl vom Kreisverband bekommen, nicht vom Verein.

Bin dran..
Man kennt ja aber die Medienkompetenz von Verbanditen - mit Antwort rechne ich nicht unbedingt ;-)
(sieht man ja am GF Spahn vom DAFV, da wird alles mögliche erzählt, was angeblich nicht stimmen soll, nur wird es weder widerrufen noch eine Gegendarstellung verlangt - ein Schölm, wer Pöses dapei tenken wörde...siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372)

Der Verein wird jedoch weiter alles tun, um Jugendliche in den Verein zu bekommen.

Denn neben der überbordenden Bürokratie, welche viele Jugendliche vom Angeln abhält (ist in Meckpomm weniger das Problem, die sponsern sogar mit die Karten vom KV!!!) ist da ein Riesenproblem die Abwanderung gerade junger Menschen/Familien.

So dass nicht nur die Bürokratiehindernisse da sind, sondern das zusätzlich verschärft wird durch fehlende junge Menschen/Familien/Jugendliche..




(PS:
Fast wie in der Politik:
Traut man sich, Vereine oder Verbände und deren Handeln zu hinterfragen, ist der Schritt zur "Lügenpresse" ein anscheinend bei manchen kurzer ;-)))


----------



## snow21 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

jeder verein der so etwas durchzieht/unterstützt hat es verstanden wie es laufen muss. 

nicht jeder hat heute die möglichkeit sich für hunderte von euros gleich ein ganzes arsenal an angelausrüstung zu kaufen. 

hut ab an die vereine meiner meinung nach, macht so weiter und wenn jemand was dagegen sagt der hat sie nicht alle oder kann kinder nicht leiden wo dann die person ein problem hat und nicht die kinder die unterstüzt werden.

dank für den beitrag.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (14. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

Hallo

noch einmal: Es gibt in dieser Frage kein ultimatives richtig oder falsch. Beide Ansätze (niederschwellig oder fordernd) sind methodisch möglich und gut. Es kommt halt auf die Umstände und auf die Zielrichtungen an.
Diese Aussage bezieht sich auf die Freizeit- und Erlebnispädagogik.

Wenn ich als Verband die Sache weitergehend betrachte und mir anschaue wie die soziale Mitgliederstruktur der Anglerschaft ist, dann sieht nach meiner Meinung die Sache schon ganz anders aus. Wenn ich Arlinghaus recht im Kopf habe, dann entspricht die Anglerschaft so ziemlich dem allgemeinen gesellschaftlichen Durchschnitt. Lediglich im Bereich der Akademiker sind die Angler unterrepräsentiert. Ganz anders bei den Naturschutzverbänden: Dort sind Akademiker und Führungskräfte überproportional vertreten.

So, nur mal so zum Nachdenken: Wie soll die zukünftige Sozialstruktur der Anglerschaft aussehen und welche Zielgruppe steuere ich an, wenn ich niederschwellig in der Jugendarbeit bin?

Und was sagt es mir, wenn ich gar keine Wahl mehr habe, welche Jugendlichen ich suche. Weil der Sozialstatus der Anglerschaft schon dermaßen schlecht ist, dass ich alles akzeptieren muss was da kommt, nur um überhaupt zu überleben?

Nochmal: Der fordernde Ansatz, der bei uns gefahren wird, ist enorm erfolgreich. Die Jugendgruppe in meinem Verein umfasst 160 Personen. In München gibt es bereits einen Verein, der für Jugendlich eine Warteliste hat. Und der Zuspruch ist höher denn je, weil Angeln hier im Süden gesellschaftlich positiv besetzt ist. Das muss die Zielrichtung sein.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

Auch wenn Du das nicht wahrhaben willst:
Es geht hier nicht um Bayern ..

Zudem, wenn Du schon Arlinghaus anführst:
Angeln ist grundsätzlich laut seiner Studie in ganz Deutschland eher positiv besetzt, und in Bayern nicht mehr als anderswo (das Bayern so ab und zu selektive Wahrnehmung haben, kennt man ja 
;-)).

Aber auch das ist hier nicht das Thema..

Ihr dürft doch gerne weiter in Bayern eure Abknüppelgebote und das ausschliessen möglichst großer Kreise von Menschen vom Angeln propagieren, und euch moralisch/ethische Besserangelfischer heranziehen/züchten (wollen) - kannst dazu ja gerne ein eigenes Thema aufmachen..

Ich finde es dennoch weiterhin gut, wenn wie hier im Thema ein Verein in Meckpomm Jugendliche gezielt fördert.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> So, nur mal so zum Nachdenken: Wie soll die zukünftige Sozialstruktur der Anglerschaft aussehen und welche Zielgruppe steuere ich an, wenn ich niederschwellig in der Jugendarbeit bin?
> 
> Und was sagt es mir, wenn ich gar keine Wahl mehr habe, welche Jugendlichen ich suche. Weil der Sozialstatus der Anglerschaft schon dermaßen schlecht ist, dass ich alles akzeptieren muss was da kommt, nur um überhaupt zu überleben?
> 
> ...



Positiv besetzt sehe ich ein Hobby, das nach Möglichkeit keinen ausschliesst oder sozial ausgrenzt.
Jeder nach seinen Möglichkeiten.

Das wäre eine soziale Zielrichtung !

Ich mache den sogenannten Sozialstatus primär am Kopfinhalt und Verhalten meiner Mitmenschen fest und nicht von der Dicke der Brieftasche oder einer wohlklingenden Titulierung


----------



## PeBo75 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

Hallo Fischer am Inn,

ich würde deine Posts gern verstehen aber es fällt mir etwas schwer. Hilf mir doch einmal auf die Sprünge.

Ist der Nachwuchs von Frau Doktor und Herrn Professor automatisch ein besseres und somit erwünschtes Jungmitglied in deinem Verein? Und der Nachwuchs der Lidl-Kassiererin sollte dann doch besser mit der Playstation im Zimmer hocken oder mangels selbiger RTL schauen?

Das ist absichtlich so überspitzt dargestellt und ich gehe davon aus, dass auch du das anders siehst. Aber die Tendenz zu dieser Richtung hast du schon aufgezeigt.

Meine Erfahrung in Vereinen, abseits des Angelns, ist, dass sie immer einen Schnitt durch die Gesellschaft bilden und das ist auch richtig so. Es geht um Integration anstatt Spaltung. Das Hobby verbindet, nicht der soziale Status. Deswegen gehört die Integration auch sozial schwächerer zur Vereinsarbeit dazu.

Richtig ist, niemand hier kennt bisher das genaue Statement des Verbands. Soweit ist deine Kritik an den Kritikern berechtigt. Geht man aber einmal davon aus, dass zumindest der Begriff Gratismentalität in dem Zusammenhang gefallen ist - Achtung, es geht um einen Erlebnistag - dann gibt das schon zu denken.

Viele Grüße,
Peter


----------



## u-see fischer (14. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

Ironie On

Ich finde auch, das Kinder von Eltern, die nur ein 5stelliges Jahreseinkommen haben nichts am Wasser zu suchen haben.

Ironie Off

Bei solchen Aussagen läuft mir die Galle über. In meinem alten Verein hat der 2. Vorsitzende darum gekämpft, Jugendlichen das Angeln ohne Angelschein (Fischereischein ja) zu ermöglichen. Geschaft hat er, das Jugendliche nur den halben Preis für Tages- Wochen- Monats- und Jahresschein bezahlen müssen.

Fand ich sehr gut.

Sein Argument war immer: "Lieber die sitzen hier am Wasser und angeln als am Bahnhof und Kiffen und Saufen." DAS sollte das Ziel ALLER Vereine sein, unabhängig davon welche Sportart oder was auch immer der Verein so treibt.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (14. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

Hallo



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> noch einmal: Es gibt in dieser Frage kein ultimatives richtig oder falsch. Beide Ansätze (niederschwellig oder fordernd) sind methodisch möglich und gut. Es kommt halt auf die Umstände und auf die Zielrichtungen an.




Ich habe was zur Methodik in der Jugendarbeit geschrieben. Danach kann man es so machen, dass man Angeln für die Jugendlichen kostenfrei anbietet. Ist methodisch richtig. Aber es gibt eben auch noch weitere richtige Lösungen.

Aber hier wird suggeriert, dass es eine zu bevorzugende Lösung gibt. Dem widerspreche ich.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Darket (14. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

Die Frage der Methodik innerhalb gemeinnütziger Jugendarbeit generell mag ja unter Pädagogen (ja, ich bin einer) diskutiert werden und vom pädagogischen Standpunkt aus mag auch beides seine Existenzberechtigung haben. Die Frage ist nur weshalb es sich ein Landesverband anmaßt die Methodik des Vereins zu hinterfragen. Selbst wenn dieser einen anderen Ansatz vorziehen würde, beeinträchtigt eine andere pädagogische Herangehensweise ja nicht die Arbeit des Landesverbands. Also es sei denn es gibt einen Beschluss zu einheitlicher Jugendarbeit, die das Bereitstellen von Leihgerät untersagt, aber das würde ich mal ausschließen. Thomas wird mir widersprechen, aber so blöd wird ja keiner sein.
Insofern halte ich die Argumentation auf der pädagogischen Schiene eher für unnötige Sophisterei. Der Verein nimmt niemandem etwas weg, sondern trifft eine Entscheidung wie er mit seinen Mitteln umzugehen gedenkt. Und so lange die Mitglieder das mittragen und das angestrebte Ziel, das wie ich annehme darin liegt mehr Jugendliche an den Verein zu binden erreicht wird, werden sie das sicherlich weiterführen. Und diesbezüglich insbesondere in einer Gegend, die selbst für M-V-Verhältnisse eine überdurchschnittliche Arbeitslosenquote aufweist, über "Gratismentalität" zu jammern, halte ich sowohl privat als auch von meinem beruflich-sozialpädagogischen Standpunkt aus, für ziemlich zynisch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

Danke!

Und dazu:


> Also es sei denn es gibt einen Beschluss zu einheitlicher Jugendarbeit, die das Bereitstellen von Leihgerät untersagt, aber das würde ich mal ausschließen. Thomas wird mir widersprechen, aber so blöd wird ja keiner sein.


Jetzt haste die Verbanditen aber auf ne Idee gebracht ;-)

Davon ab zum eigentlichen Thema:
Denn es geht ja nur ums Angeln, dass das ein Verein vorbildlich bei Jugendlichen unterstützt und fördert, auf das sie vielleicht mal Angler  werden.

Und nicht um (V)Erziehung zum moralisch/ethisch besseren Angelfischer im Rahmen sozialpädagogischer Jugendarbeit ..


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

Ich find das sehr gut, was der Verein da macht. Angeln in D ist ohnehin schon viel zu stark reglementiert und elitisiert.

Manchmal hat man schon fast den Eindruck, dass nur jemand mit nem Haufen Kohle würdig ist, überhaupt zu angeln. Je nach Gegend hängt der Einstieg ins Angeln oft ganz massiv am Geld.

Da von "Gratismentalität" zu schwafeln (vor allem in einer solch wirtschaftsschwachen Gegend), ist einfach nur zynisch. Riecht mir sehr stark nach reiner "Pfründeangst". Pfui Deibel, abgelehnt.


----------



## kati48268 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

Letztendlich ist die Diskussion um "niederschwellig oder nicht" ein Grundproblem der Angelei in D.

Im holländischen Nachbarländle beispielsweise ist quasi jeder Angler, der Zugang ist extrem niederschwellig.
Dadurch ist die Angelei dort in der Gesellschaft völlig anders verankert als bei uns. 
Angeln gilt als Sport, als völlig selbstverständliche Freizeitbetätigung. 
Resultat ist, dass die diese ganzen Schwachsinns-Diskussionen um Naturschutz, potentielle Tierquälerei, Entnahme- & Verwertungspflicht, irgendwelche wichtigen Gründe nach Tierschutzgesetzen mit argen Konstruktionsfehlern,... keine Rolle spielen.
Dort angelt man einfach.
Und es besteht keinerlei Risiko, dass sich dies ändert.

Ich musste mich noch vorletztes Wochenende von Niederländern auslachen lassen, als ich berichtet habe was hier so abgeht.
_"Ihr habt eine Prüfung? Was wollt ihr denn da prüfen?..."_ Allgemeines Gegröle über die doofen Deutschen.
Zu Recht.

Die Strategie, _'wir statten eine verhältnismäßig kleine Gruppe mit Zertifikaten aus und sichern uns so gegen Angriffe von Außen ab'_, ist doch komplett in die Hose gegangen.


----------



## Windelwilli (14. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*



kati48268 schrieb:


> _"Ihr habt eine Prüfung? Was wollt ihr denn da prüfen?..."_ Allgemeines Gegröle über die doofen Deutschen.
> Zu Recht.



Das ist in Dänemark und Norwegen nicht anders....


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

oder in Frankreich, Luxemburg, Italien, England, Irland, Schottland, Spanien,  Portugal, etc., etc............

Ist ja aber ein anderes Thema...

Daher lobe ich ausdrücklich hiermit - um wider zum Thema zu kommen - nochmal den Verein, der Jugendlichen Angeln einfacher ermöglichen will:
Angelverein Kiefernheide 

APPLAUS!!!


----------



## Darket (14. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

Genau da ist der Ansatz über eine Diskussion niedrig- vs. hochschwellig. Ich will gar nicht über den Sinn oder Unsinn der Fischerprüfung reden, aber - jedenfalls wenn man im Bild bleibt - gibt es für hochschwellige Angebote kaum einen vernünftigen Grund. Der Umstand, dass man niedrigschwellig beginnt, bedeutet ja nicht, dass die Anforderungen so gering bleiben, aber in Zeiten einer überbordender Anzahl mal mehr mal weniger sinnvoller Freizeitbeschäftigungen insbesondere (aber nicht nur) für Jugendliche, bedeutet eine zu hohe Hürde zum Start in der Regel bereits das Aus. Und da rede ich noch nicht mal klischeehaft von Videospielen oder ähnlichem: Mit Kumpels kicken gehen geht auch ohne Prüfung. Und an Gerät braucht man auch für 20 Leute nur einen Ball. Auf Grund solcher Sachen bin ich 30 Jahre alt geworden, bevor ich finanziell, zeitlich und in Bezug auf die Motivation die Kapazitäten hatte meinen Schein zu machen. Und ich habe meinen erste Fisch mit 8 Jahren mit Papa am Mittelmeer gefangen, hatte also durchaus Berührung.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (14. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

Hallo Leute,

 ich seh schon, ich bin hier auf ganz einsamen Posten. Also niederschwellig ist angesagt, damit alle dabei sind. 

 Hoffe nur, dass bei all den Befürwortern die Erkenntnis aus einer erfolgreichen (niederschwelligen) Jugendarbeit herrührt.

 Meine Erfahrungen sind andere.

 Servus
 Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

Irgendwann begreifst Du es auch (vielleicht) noch, dass es hier nicht um "Jugendarbeit" geht..
Sondern schlicht darum, Jugendlichen möglichst einfach das Angeln zu ermöglichen, um sie danach für den Verein gewinnen zu können....
Ist aber sicher einfach, wenn man die erst mal abschreckt ;-))


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Also niederschwellig ist angesagt, damit alle dabei sind.



Nein-es sollte möglichst vielen Interessenten zuerst einmal eine Chance bieten.


----------



## Sharpo (14. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

@Fischer am Inn

Moin,

Dir ist schon bewusst, dass der Verein dort grosse Nachwuchsprobleme hat?
Dir ist auch nicht entgangen, dass diese Region extrem wirtschaftl schwach ist und Einwohner diese Region verlassen?

Mal eine Frage dann: Wer wird dann dort die Fischbestände aufrecht halten und aktiv Natur/ Gewässerschutz betreiben?
Die Touristen? Die Rentner mit Rolllator?

Ansonsten...die Bewohner unserer Nachbarländer lachen uns Deutsche aus.
Ich frage mich ernsthaft ob die nicht bald ein Angelverbot für Deutsche erheben müssen.


----------



## Micha383 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

Selbst Golf-Clubs bieten recht genünstige Schnuperkurse an bei denen man alles gestellt bekommt und wenn ich recht informiert bin ist da der Guide inkl.

Warum sollte man das beim Angeln nicht auch machen?


Ich habe mich selbst zu schulzeiten fürs Angeln interessiert konnte aber nur immer neben dran hocken so ganz ohne Schein.
Aber nen Schein machen für etwas, das einem vll. doch nicht liegt war mir damals zu blöd / teuer.

Und infos wie man doch noch Angeln gehen konnte ohne gleich schwarz zu fischen gabs auch keine.


Von daher sollte man nicht nur Jungendlichen sondern Allen Möglichkeiten bieten da einfach in ruhe und relaxt rein schnuppern zu können ohne gleich ein Schein machen zu müssen und sich ne eigene Ausrüstung zu kaufen.

Von daher habe ich *Lob für den Angelverein Kiefernheide

*Und wem so etwas nicht schmeckt muss wohl irgend eine Angst haben. Da vermute ich die Angst "sein Gewässer" und "seine Fische" mit dem "Bodensatz" teilen zu müssen usw.


----------



## Brotfisch (14. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

Interessanter Thread-Verlauf... Natürlich ist es gut, wenn der Verein sich um Nachwuchs bemüht, nach welchem "pädagogischen Konzept" auch immer. Jedenfalls wenn er sich dabei an das Fischereirecht hält.
 Ob da ein Kreisfunktionär fusselige Bemerkungen abgelaicht hat oder nicht - davon fällt in Asien nicht mal eine Kinderportion Reis um. Jedenfalls dürfte der Kreisverband und auch der Landesverband in dieser vereinsinternen Angelegenheit auch nach der eigenen Satzung keinerlei Zuständigkeit haben. Die kolportierte schlechte Laune des Kreisverbandes ist also eine schlichte Einzelmeinung irgendeines nicht genannten Nobody. Mehr nicht. Einen Grund für philosophische Abhandlungen über die Borniertheit älterer Angelfunktionäre sehe ich darin nicht. Da ist mir zu viel Hörensagen drin - schlecht recherchiert ist der Artikel ohnehin.


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

@ Peter:

Eben, und das ist wichtig - wer dann richtig Blut leckt, bleibt auch dabei.

Wer nicht, eben nicht - es angelt schließlich auch nicht jeder Holländer, da das auch manchen Leuten dort zu langweilig etc.

Hochschwellig führt nur dazu, dass man irgendwann so ne provinzfürstliche Inzuchtstruktur mit Alleinherrscheranspruch hat.

Was das in der Masse bedeutet, sieht man z. B. hier an der BW-Vollverkrustung, genährt durch ne Horde von Brückenpfeilerimhinternhaber. Der komplettdepperte Penunzenadel unter sich.

Da ist man sozusagen auch sehr gerne exklusiv unter sich und betrachtet jeden Neuen erstmal als Feind, der lediglich Argwohn verdient hat (nicht nur in Angelvereinen, gilt genauso für diverse Sportvereine etc.).

Quasi:Wer sich unserer Dekadenzkonglomerat nicht leisten kann, kann von vorn herein nix taugen.

Es könnten ja sozusagen revolutionäre Fremde kommen, die den Granithirnsaftladen mal von unten nach oben kehren.

Solcherlei potenzielle Infiltration muss natürlich verhindert werden, wenn man sich selbst für die Kohle-Krone der Anglerschöpfung hält und permanent Pfründeangst schiebt.

Und wenn die Leute dann n Haufen Kohle blechen, halten sie auch immer schön die Klappe, wenn Sonnenkönig & Schergen befehlen - damit sie nicht ihre Karte und/oder megateure Aufnahmegebühr verlieren.

Da geht es schlichtweg um Machterhalt durch monetäre Erpressung, um nix anderes. 

Und damit sich die Jugend an den Immerbravschluckenmist schon mal gewöhnt, wird natürlich dort damit angefangen. Damit "Gesindel" gar nicht erst reinkommt.



> Und wem so etwas nicht schmeckt muss wohl irgend eine Angst haben.  Da vermute ich die Angst "sein Gewässer" und "seine Fische" mit dem  "Bodensatz" teilen zu müssen usw.


--> genau DAS meine ich damit. Komplexgesteuerte Pseudoelitehampel mit Verlustängsten und Kontrollwahn. 

Da reicht der Horizont grade mal bis zum eigenen Schrebergartenrand. Bzw. allerhöchstens noch bis zur Einfahrt des Nachbarn, den man sorgsam in puncto neidvolle Autoanschaffungsriten überwacht, um rechtzeitig gegenkaufen zu können.

Insofern finde ich es sehr gut, dass besagter Verein da offenbar mal gegensteuert. Sollte Schule machen.

Angeln kann sich nie als normal in der Gesellschaft etablieren, wenn es der Gesellschaft das Mitmachen absichtlich erschwert wird.

Was ein Affenstall - das Ausland lacht sich zu Recht tot.

So, genuch schlechte Laune geschoben für heute. Ich bau mir jetzt mal n paar Stahlvorfächer zwecks Chillen.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (14. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

Leute,

mir ist in der vollen Schärfe bewusst was ich da sage, wie die soziale Situation vieler Menschen ist und dass das, was ich da so sage, politisch nicht korrekt ist. 

Und weil meine Position politisch nicht korrekt ist, werden die Verbände niemals so eine Position vertreten.
Ich hoffe aber, dass der eine oder andere Funktionär die Sache in meinem Sinne bedenkt.

Die Gegenspieler der Angler machen auch einen auf sozial, requirieren aber die Elite und haben damit Deutungshoheit und Meinungsführerschaft. Und wir verzichten darauf, weil das Angeln die Jagd des kleinen Mannes ist. Wie treffend.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Darket (14. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*



> Hoffe nur, dass bei all den Befürwortern die Erkenntnis aus einer erfolgreichen (niederschwelligen) Jugendarbeit herrührt.


Im professionellen - im Sinne von nicht-ehrenamtlichen - Kontext jedenfalls, ja. Einer der liebsten Sätze eines jeden Sozialarbeiters ist der, dass man seine Klientel dort abholen müsse, wo sie steht. Ich kann den Satz nicht mehr hören, weil er doch all zu oft den Charakter einer inhaltslosen Phrase in hübschen Leitbildern im Hochglanzdruck hat. Aber inhaltlich ist das der Kern. Professionell oder nicht. 

Dieser Angelverein macht genau das. Ich bin ja nach 10 Jahren entsprechender Berufstätigkeit desillusioniert genug, um nicht mehr an soziales Engagement ohne Hintergedanken (bei wem auch immer, mich selbst eingeschlossen) zu glauben, aber auch dann: Dieser Angelverein guckt sich eine Zielgruppe aus (Jugendliche, weil er Nachwuchsprobleme hat und auch in 20 Jahren noch bestehen möchte) und fragt sich wie er diese ins sprichwörtliche (und in diesem Falle auch bildliche) Boot zu holen. Klappt nicht so richtig, also fragt er sich woran es liegt und kommt auf die Idee, dass die Hürde zu hoch ist. Da er selbst die Hürde zwar nicht aufgebaut hat, fragt er weiter welchen Einfluss er hat sie abzusenken und kommt auf eine Idee. Diese wird umgesetzt und hoppla, es klappt. 

Ergo: Alles richtig gemacht. Man könnte jetzt eine fachinhaltliche Diskussion führen, ob besagte "Gratismentalität" (in unserer Zeit irgendwie ein lustiges Wort, aber das ist ein anderes Thema), die damit angeblich erzeugt wird den Jugendlichen langfristig schadet. Aber abseits dessen, dass das doch ziemlich arg weit hergeholt sein dürfte, können wir dann auch konsequent weiterhin sämtliche gemeinnützige Jugendfreizeiteinrichtungen dichtmachen, die kostenlose Freizeitangebote für Jugendliche schaffen.

Ich höre jetzt an dieser Stelle besser mal auf, führt zu weit ins OT und ich war gerade schon versucht irgendwelche Studien hervorzukramen, die einen Zusammenhang zwischen mangelnden Jugendfreizeitangeboten und der Kriminalitätsstatistik belegen. Wir können die Diskussion über pädagogischen Sinn und Unsinn von niedrig- und hochschwelligen Angeboten gern per PN fortsetzen, aber ich vermute mal stark, dass das hier wirklich kein Schwein interessiert.


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

@ FAI:

Und was hat das jetzt damit zu tun, dass Kinder für umme ins Angeln reinschnuppern?

Angelgegnern wirkt man am allerbesten entgegen, indem man dafür sorgt, dass immer weniger Leute überhaupt etwas gegen Angeln haben, weil das (dann) eine ganz normale, gesellschaftlich voll anerkannte Freizeitbeschäftigung ist.

Wie z. B. in Holland oder England oder Skandinavien. Dort muss man sich als Angler nicht verstecken wie hierzulande.

Und wie erreicht man das hierzulande bzw. kann sinnvoll in diese Richtung arbeiten? Indem man z. B. Kinder gratis ins Angeln reinschnuppern lässt. 

Und die dann evtl. Bock bekommen, ihre Freizeit mit Angeln und nicht mit  Verblödungsinstrumentarium zu gestalten. Und evtl. auch neue Kumpels dabei finden usw. 

Und das vielleicht sogar so geil finden, dass sie noch weitere Altersgenossen dafür begeistern. Und - wenn dann älter - ihren eigenen Kindern ne positive Sicht aufs Angeln vermitteln. Auf dass es langfristig so große positive Kreise wie möglich ziehe.

Wer langfristig kompetente und engagierte Leute mit eigenständiger Denkweise heranzüchten will (falls er das denn überhaupt statt willfähriger Befehlsempfangsknechte will - höhö), muss Nachwuchs ohne Angucken des Geldbeutels rekrutieren.

Sonst hat man irgendwann nur noch nen Haufen von reichen, faulen und selbstverliebten Vollidiotenintriganten ohne Plan, Eier und Biss. Deren einzige Verbindung zum Angeln noch die dafür geblechte Kohle ist. Geld statt Leidenschaft. Weil Wasser aus dem Wasserhahn kommt, Strom aus der Steckdose und Sprit aus der Zapfsäule.

Ein dekadentes Krebsgeschwür mit der Lizenz zur Selbstzerfressung - für aggressive Angelfeinde ein Ziel so groß wie ein Scheunentor. Denn sowas sind Opfer, keine Gegner - die Schwachstellen sind viel zu offensichtlich. 

Muss nur systematisch draufgehauen werden, dann hat sich das. Widerstand gleich null, da in eigenpäpstlicher Rosabrillewelt nie erlernt. Wer nie um oder für etwas kämpfen musste, ist kein wirkungsvolles Rückfeuergeschütz, sondern ein vollluschig-feiger  Windrichtungs-Formwandler mit generalosteoporösen Heulsusentendenzen.

Arschgepuderte, gehirngewaschene und horizontbeschränkte Hätschelis, denen Mama mit 27 immer noch hinterkopfliebkosend und hunnizusteckend die Frühstücksbanane schält, haben keinen Killerinstinkt und werden irgendwann einfach weggewalzt.

Die denkbar schlechteste Besetzung, um es mit scharf schießenden, koordiniert vorgehenden und nicht gerade dummen Angelgegnern aufzunehmen. Barbie & Ken gewinnen keinen Krieg - die haben schon verloren, bevor sie angetreten sind. 

Weil ihre Schädel aus schmuckem, aber buchstäblich hohlem Bröselplastik bestehen und bei Feuerzeugkontakt sofort gar lustig grün zuckende, quasi nicht mehr zu löschende Schmurgelflämmchen unter nüsternfolternder Rauchentwicklung absondern. Die wärmegesteuerte Denaturierung des Denatürlichen - wieselflink und ohne Reparaturoption.

Ich stelle fest: Man kann offenbar Stahlvorfächer bauen UND nebenbei nen Hate schieben


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Leute,
> 
> mir ist in der vollen Schärfe bewusst was ich da sage, wie die soziale Situation vieler Menschen ist und dass das, was ich da so sage, politisch nicht korrekt ist.
> 
> ...



Nein,du siehst das auf (d)eine Art schon real,nur ist die soziale Lage der Betroffenen menschlich nicht korrekt und politisch ein  Offenbahrungseid.

Verbände fordern in letzter Zeit oft Solidarität..wenns ums einsacken von Kohle geht.

Im hiesigen Beispiel fordert ein Verein nix reicht aber jungen Menschen eine Hand.DAS ist Solidarität.Die Jagd des ehrlichen Mannes !

OT
Was die Gegenspieler machen,kümmert mich wenig..deren sogenannte Elite (geistige wohl kaum,eher verblendet)kocht auch nur mit Wasser.Schlimmer finde ich,das Anglers Elite(Akademiker sogar in Führungspositionen ) nicht Willens ist,auch nur einen Tropfen für unsere Sache zum kochen zu bringen.Unsere angebl.Meinungsführer schweigen satt und zufrieden.

Ist also weniger eine Sozialstatusfrage sondern eher wieviel Biss, Ehrgeiz, Herzblut und Glaube man in etwas investiert.
OT aus

@PirschHirsch
Köstlich:thumbup:


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

THX, wohl bekomm's - ich steh halt nicht auf heißen Brei. Je nach Tageslaune werden rosarote Ponyprinzessinnen jeglichen Geschlechts und Rohmaterials halt ab und zu mal zum Zielkoordinatenfutter für die hauseigene Lenkwaffenbatterie  

In Zeiten von Heged(r)amen mit Rüschen und Spitzen ist jeder _a-priori_-Rohrkrepierer einer zuviel.

Darum: Gesäusel rockt nicht. Je nach Verdichtungsgrad ist Ohrenschmalz nur per Presslufthammer zu lösen. Das muss rumpumpeln, nicht rieseln. Genau hinter den Augen.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (14. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

So liebe Leute,

diese schiere verbale Kraft im Ausdruck beeindruckt mich der Maßen. Da steh ich doch mit meinen läppischen Argumenten ganz im Schatten dieser Urgewalt. Ich geb´s auf.

Gute Nacht.

Fischer am Inn


----------



## angler1996 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

Ich versteh an der ganzen Diskussion eines nicht, wieso sich dieses Angebot nur an naja sozial Schwache richten soll?
Son Quatsch. Meint ihr, der Jungingenieur mit Bafög Rückzahlung an der Backe, wird abgeschreckt das anzunehmen? und mal zum Probieren zu kommen.
Kommt mal in die Realität zurück, ich zumindest hab damit andere Erfahrungen, naja aber eben Erfahrungen.
Elendiges I-Net Geblubber:q
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

Eben..

Was hilft, Menschen zum Angeln zu bringen: Gut..

Was das verhindert:  Schlecht

In diesem Sinne auch nochmal:
Glückwunsch und weiter so an den Angelverein Kiefernheide..
Gurt Aktion!


----------



## oldhesse (15. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

Als „alter Knacker“ mit 32 Jahren bin ich natürlich nicht angesprochen. Ich finde es jedoch generell gut, dass man versucht dieses Hobby zugänglicher zu machen. 

Meine Erfahrung als Neueinsteiger mit der Informationsflut auf der einen Seite und der fehlenden Nutzung neuer Medien bei alteingesessenen auf der anderen Seite sind sehr gemischt ausgefallen. Ich bin schon immer „Angelinteressiert“, es kam aber nie zum Abschluss des Scheins aus ganz verschiedenen Gründen. Die meisten sind persönlich, manche aber eben auch nicht.

Meine Top 3 Erlebnisse:
- Keine E-Mail, keine Handy Nummer vom Lehrgangsveranstalter für den Fischereilehrgang. Anmeldung über Brief mit frankiertem Rückumschlag. Zu einem Vorabgespräch kann man ja mal „schnell im Vereinshaus“ vorbeischauen. Mag für alle vor 1980 geborenen vielleicht sogar passen, ich find es in der heutigen Zeit nicht mehr zeitgemäß sich so aufzustellen
- Schwierige Recherche im Netz dadurch gegeben, dass die Gesetzeslage Ländersache ist und vieles in den Gesetzestexten auch schwammig bis hin zum nicht nachvollziehbaren formuliert ist (Thema: Catch & Release in Hessen oder Begleitung beim Angeln)
- Allgemeine Situation der Angelgewässer, samt Regelungen, Aufnahmebedingungen und die generelle VIP Kultur, die sich aufgebaut hat. Erinnert mich ein wenig an die Tennisvereine in den 90er, wo durch die Beliebtheit des Sports durch Boris Becker und Steffi Graf die Gebühren und die Aufnahmebedingungen so grandios waren, dass „Normalbürger“ Abstand nehmen mussten. Heute sind die meisten Tennisvereine froh, wenn der Nachwuchs noch mal rein kommt.


----------



## Jose (15. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> ...mir ist in der vollen Schärfe bewusst was ich da sage, wie die soziale Situation vieler Menschen ist und dass das, was ich da so sage, politisch nicht korrekt ist. ...





angler1996 schrieb:


> Ich versteh an der ganzen Diskussion eines nicht, wieso sich dieses Angebot nur an naja sozial Schwache richten soll?...




echt, es tut richtig weh.

da baut einer einen Popanz auf und dann wird darum gekabbelt. 

den zeitungsartikel überhaupt gelesen?
da steht nix von sozialen unterschieden, gar nix.
da steht nur was von jugendlichen, denen der zugang zum angeln geebnet werden soll.

aber das ist ja uninteressant, wenn man mal "ablassen" will.


den zeitungsartikel lesen!


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> So liebe Leute,
> 
> diese schiere verbale Kraft im Ausdruck beeindruckt mich der Maßen. Da steh ich doch mit meinen läppischen Argumenten ganz im Schatten dieser Urgewalt. Ich geb´s auf.
> 
> ...




Ich verstehe natürlich Deine Argumente, kann sie aber keinesfalls teilen.

Ich bin hier auch schon gesteinigt worden, weil ich genau die andere Richtung vertrete. Freies angeln für Kinder und Jugendliche an allen öffentlichen Gewässern. Ohne Angelscheinpipapo, und schon gar ohne irgendwelches Prüfungsgedönse.

Kinder gehören in die Natur. Für den pädagogischen Effekt ist die Natur zuständig. Punkt.

Mag sie die fehlerzogene Rotzgöre einer der "sozialen Unterschicht" angehörenden Familie etwas Respekt beibringen und dem Klugschei$$erchen aus dem Akademikerhaus etwas Demut. Vielleicht, vielleicht auch nicht. 
Was Kinder ganz bestimmt nicht brauchen sind die Fesseln besserwisserischer "Lehrer", die die Kinder in die Richtung zu reglementieren gedenken, die sie für die richtige halten um eine weitere Generation Fischestreichler heranzuzüchten.

Wohlgemerkt, ich rede vom Naturerlebnis und angeln, nicht von allgemeiner Erziehung.


----------



## Fishing Tom (16. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

ich finde es gut was die machen. Viele Jugendliche können sich das Angeln nicht leisten, weil es halt ein teures Hobby ist! Der Einstieg über kostenloses Leihgerät ist eine gute Idee. Der eine oder andere Jugendliche überlegt sich die nächste Ausgabe für Bier und Kippen und kauft sich stattdessen Angelzubehör!
Den Angler vom Inn kann ich jetzt mal garnicht verstehen. Ich kenne die Verhältnisse in Bayern nicht. Bei uns in Hessen und Darmstadt ganz besonders, sind ausgerechnet die Mitglieder des Angelvereins die "Creme de la Creme". 
Also von sozial schwachen Mitgliedern kann man da gar nicht reden. 
Und das gerade hier keiner denen ins Wasser spuckt, ist ein Zeichen von Durchsetzungsvermögen denn hier regieren die Grünen!


----------



## Darket (17. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

Matze Koch hat doch glaube ich vor einiger Zeit mal einen Film gemacht, in dem er mit der Angel-AG einer westdeutschen Hauptschule unterwegs war. Da hat ein angelnder Lehrer etwas ins Leben gerufen, was ich total super finde. Kann man in Deutschland ja leider in den meisten Fällen nur mit Kids unter 14 machen. Ich komme beruflich aus der Behindertenhilfe (junge Erwachsene, meist zwischen 18 und 25) und meine Klienten da wissen, dass ich angele (ich lasse mir bisweilen Pakete ins Büro liefern und kann dann nicht widerstehen sie in der Mittagspause aufzumachen...da steht dann halt mal ne Feederrute neben dem Schreibtisch). Ich werde total oft gefragt, ob ich sie mal mitnehmen würde, kann ich aber nicht machen, weil kein Schein. Da finde ich sowas wie in Neustrelitz total begrüßenswert, weil es der Versuch ist Menschen in unser Hobby einzubeziehen, die sonst vielleicht nie damit in Berührung kämen. Und seien wir doch mal ehrlich: Wir alle sind doch hier, weil uns das Angeln viel bedeutet und heilfroh, dass wir auf die ein oder andere Weise in unserer Vergangenheit damit Berührung hatten, um diese Leidenschaft dann weiterzuentwickeln.


----------



## kati48268 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

Hier im Kreis Steinfurt gibt es auch ein 'Angellehrer'-Projekt; http://hste-fishing.de/
Hab mit den Jungs verabredet einen Bericht für's AB darüber zu machen.


----------



## scripophix (17. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

Bei uns stellt die Stadt das Gewässer, der Fachhändler die Köder, örtliche Händler die Verpflegung und der Verein die Betreuer ... - und alles kostenfrei für den *anglerischen Erstkontakt der Kinder*.

Wir müssen zunächst (niederschwellig) starten und dann ausbilden, so schaffen wir die Schwellenangst beiseite.

http://die-gluecksfischer.de/kinderangeln2015.php

Letztes Jahr war es einfach klasse!

Kürzlich - zehn Monate ist es von damals her - traf ich den Kleinen im Bild wieder #6


----------



## Lajos1 (18. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

Hallo,

da sind die sonst eher zu Überregulierung neigenden Bayern doch ganz schön fortschrittlich. Kinder bis zur Vollendung des zehnten Lebensjahres dürfen ohne Pipapo mit einem Erwachsenen Angler unter dessen Aufsicht mit einer seiner Ruten mitfischen.
Erst ab zehn ist dann der Jugendfischereischein erforderlich.
Bei uns im Verein ist der Jahresbeitrag für Jugendliche 55.- Euro. Eine Aufnahmegebühr fällt nicht an. Wenn der Jugendliche dann achtzehn Jahre alt wird und er Vollmitglied wird, wird ihm für jedes Jahr Vereinszugehörigkeit 50.- Euro der Aufnahmegebühr erlassen (400 Euro.-) das heisst, wenn er bereits mit zehn Jahren beigetreten ist, zahlt er überhaupt keine Aufnahmegebühr.
Die Kinder/Jugendlichen dürfen mit einer Angel (auch auf Raubfische und Salmoniden) unter Aufsicht angeln. Haben sie die Fischerprüfung, dürfen sie ab 14 Jahren alleine angeln.
Ach ja, und der Lehrgang zur Vorbereitung auf die Fischerprüfung (in Bayern Pflicht) ist für Jugendliche die im Verein sind kostenlos.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## torstenhtr (18. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

*Bayern doch ganz schön fortschrittlich*

Der war gut, selten so gelacht. Bei uns brauchst du keine Prüfung und Kinder ab 8 Jahren lediglich eine Fischereiabgabe 2,5€ + Angelkarte für das Gewässer - ohne notwendige Begleitung von Erwachsenen.
http://www.mlul.brandenburg.de/cms/detail.php/bb1.c.210998.de

Finde ich immer noch zu teuer/umständlich aber vermutl. fortschrittlicher als andere Bundesländer.
Zu DDR Zeiten habe ich mir in dem Alter einfach eine Tageskarte für 4 Ostmark gekauft, mehr brauchte ich nicht .. ansonsten hätte ich wohl nie mit dem Angeln angefangen. Mit Vereinen/Vereinsmeierei wollte ich in der Zeit nichts zu tun haben.


----------



## Lajos1 (18. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

Hallo torstenhtr, 

ich weiss nicht, was es da zum Lachen gibt. Für die 8 und 9 jährigen ist es teurer bei euch (bei uns zahlen die ja garnichts) und dass die Knirpse allein losziehen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, was machen sie, wenn sie einen Fisch fangen, töten dürfen sie ihn nach dem Tierschutzgesetz sicher nicht. Das Tierschutzgesetz ist ein Bundesgesetz ist und gilt auch in Brandenburg.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Koalabaer (18. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> töten dürfen sie ihn nach dem Tierschutzgesetz sicher nicht.



...von Altersbeschränkung habe ich da nichts gelesen.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Lajos1 (18. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

Hallo Koalabär,

sicher, von einer Altersbeschränkung steht da nichts. Aber dass ein Achtjähriger, der das erste Mal allein zum Angeln loszieht die notwendigen Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten  hat ein Wirbeltier zu töten, das glaubt doch wohl kein Mensch. Die vage Beschreibung über das Betäuben und Töten auf der von torstenhtr verlinkten Internetseite genügt dazu sicher nicht. Betäuben durch Schläge auf den Kopf, da muss man schon wissen, wo das Gehirn sitzt und den Knirps möchte ich sehen, der ohne jegliche Hilfe den Herzstich richtig setzt.
Aber wollen wir das nicht allzu vertiefen, hier lesen auch Leute mit, die den Anglern nicht wohlgesonnen sind.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## kreuzass (18. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

Also ich finde das garnicht so verkehrt.
Wenn man mir damals (  ) nicht kostenlos Angelgerät vermacht und gesagt hätte "geh' ma' angeln", dann hätte ich das nicht gelernt. Alles, was mir gezeigt wurde, war folgendes: "Da ist das Hirn, da kloppst du drauf und da ist das Herz, da musst du reinstech'n!".

Jut, wenn selbst das heute auf der Strecke bleibt, dann kann man sich auch die Prüfungen ohne Vorbereitungskurs sparen... sollte man dann auch. Kohle... Koks und Moneten. Schaff'et ab, dann is' vorbei und jut.


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Koalabär,
> 
> sicher, von einer Altersbeschränkung steht da nichts. Aber dass ein Achtjähriger, der das erste Mal allein zum Angeln loszieht die notwendigen Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten  hat ein Wirbeltier zu töten, das glaubt doch wohl kein Mensch. Die vage Beschreibung über das Betäuben und Töten auf der von torstenhtr verlinkten Internetseite genügt dazu sicher nicht. Betäuben durch Schläge auf den Kopf, da muss man schon wissen, wo das Gehirn sitzt und den Knirps möchte ich sehen, der ohne jegliche Hilfe den Herzstich richtig setzt.
> Aber wollen wir das nicht allzu vertiefen, hier lesen auch Leute mit, die den Anglern nicht wohlgesonnen sind.
> ...




Öhh......mal ehrlich.

Wenn man einem Fisch den Schädel zertrümmert, ist das Hirn Matsch. Es ist völlig gleich zu wissen, wo auf den Milimeter genau diese Erbse sitzt. Ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass 90% der Schläge den Bereich hinter dem Gehirn treffen und dieses lediglich als Kollateralschaden zermatscht wird. Reicht ja auch aus. Über die lustige Facette des "Betäubens" muss man gar nicht erst reden. Kein Fisch wird "betäubt", die sind ganz einfach hinüber. Es sei denn, jemand kann mir erklären, wie genau man einen Schlag setzt und dosiert, dass der Fisch nur betäubt, nicht aber tot ist.

Beim Herzstich wird das Ganze noch lustiger. Wieviele Stiche treffen das Herz, wenn der Fisch nicht wie von Freddy Kruger niedergemetzelt wird? 

Und selbstverständlich kann ein 8-jähriger einen Fisch schnell um die Ecke bringen. aber nicht wenn man ihm von "betäuben" und "Herzstich" vorfaselt. Was soll das Kind können, was 99% der Erwachsenen nicht schaffen?

Die richtige Erklärung wäre: "Nimm einen stabilen Knüppel und hau ihn dem Fisch voll auf den Kopf. Zwei-dreimal hintereinander." 

Meine Wenigkeit, wie alle meine Altersgenossen, die seit ihrer Kindheit angeln, haben das ohne Prüfungsgedönse gelernt. Vermutlich sogar beim Schwarzangeln oder beim greifen mit der Hand im kleinen Bach.


----------



## Lajos1 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

Hallo,

wenn man die Darstellung des Herzstiches auf der verlinkten Internetseite ansieht - so trifft man das Herz auch nicht. Bei dem abgebildeten Fisch soll es sich, was unschwer zu erkennen ist, um einen Flußbarsch handeln. Da ist schon mal die Stellung der Brustflossen falsch und damit auch der Ansatz des Messsers für den Herzstich und das auf einer offiziellen Seite.
Wir gehen mit lebenden Wesen um, da gehört es auch dazu, dass ich mich mit der Anatomie eines Fishes wenigstens Ansatzweise befasse. Das hat jetzt allerdings nichts Kindern zu tun, die angeln gehen.
Aber Ralle 24 hat schon recht, manche Angler können einen Fisch nicht richtig töten.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

Du hast in so fern vielleicht Recht, dass die von unseren Verbänden irgendwann ausgedachte Zeremonie des "waidgerechten tötens" per Gesetz verbindlich ist. Blödsinn hin oder her. 
Problematisch wird es dann, wenn wir Angler anfangen, sowas zu glauben. Denn das verleiht dem Blödsinn Fortbestand.

Denn:



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Aber Ralle 24 hat schon recht, manche Angler können einen Fisch nicht richtig töten.



Ich habe nie behauptet, dass manche Angler einen Fisch nicht richtig töten können. Ich habe sogar behauptet, dass ein 8-jähriger einen Fisch richtig töten kann.

Richtig im Sinne von "sehr schnell tot". Und es geht nunmal nicht toter als tot. Und es gibt auch kein "anders tot". 

Das Sportfischerprüfungsgehabe ist ein Deckmäntelchen für manches Gewissen, die Handlung des tötens und dessen unausweichliche Folge - vernichtung eines Lebens - als nicht so schlimm erscheinen zu lassen, da "regelkonform" ausgeführt. Und das auch noch in dem Bewusstsein, dass man die Kreatur anders viel schneller und sicherer erlösen kann. 

Und grade Kinder sollten begreifen lernen, dass das schnelle töten ein gerüttelt Maß an Brutalität erfordert und keine anästhesistisch angehauchte Zeremonie.


----------



## Lazarus (19. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und grade Kinder sollten begreifen lernen, dass das schnelle töten ein gerüttelt Maß an Brutalität erfordert und keine anästhesistisch angehauchte Zeremonie.


Ralle, du hast ganz offensichtlich keine Kinder.
Sonst wüsstest du, dass ein durchschnittliches 8 jähriges Kind nicht von sich aus das 'gerüttelt Maß an Brutalität' aufbringt, das erforderlich ist, einen Fisch totzuschlagen, wenn man ihm nicht vorher zeigt wie und wo es draufhauen muss.


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Ralle, du hast ganz offensichtlich keine Kinder.
> Sonst wüsstest du, dass ein durchschnittliches 8 jähriges Kind nicht von sich aus das 'gerüttelt Maß an Brutalität' aufbringt, das erforderlich ist, einen Fisch totzuschlagen, wenn man ihm nicht vorher zeigt wie und wo es draufhauen muss.



Zeigen ist nicht nötig, kann aber natürlich hilfreich sein.
Mir und meinen Altersgenossen hat das niemand gezeigt oder erklärt. Das haben wir schon beim Hofschlachten von Kaninchen und Co. durch pures zusehen gelernt. Kopf kaputt, Tier kaputt.
Ganz einfache Rechnung.

Gelernt haben wir viel später, eine Forelle per Genickbruch noch schneller über den Jordan zu schicken, als mit einem Knüppel.

Aber gut, die Kinder heute wachsen größtenteils naturfremd und ohne Kontakt zur Schlachtung auf. Natürlich kann man denen das erläutern. Aber bitte nicht mit "Betäuben" und "Herzstich", sondern so dass das Tier so schnell und sicher tot ist. 

_Zitat:

Die richtige Erklärung wäre: "Nimm einen stabilen Knüppel und hau ihn  dem Fisch voll auf den Kopf. Zwei-dreimal hintereinander." _

Später, als Jugendlicher, kann man ihm erklären, dass die Sportfischerprüfung verlangt einen Fisch zu "betäuben" und dann mit einem Messer einem noch mit restleben versehenen Lebewesen in den Gedärmen herum zu forkeln bis es elendig verreckt ist.


----------



## gründler (19. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

Mit 8J.muste ich mit ran, Bullen Schweine Hühner Gänse....mit 12 J.hab ich mein ersten Bolzenschuß gesetzt,mit 13-14J. eigenständig geschlachtet.

Heute Jahrzehnte später hab ich Mütter die mit ihren Knirpsen kommen und 4 frische fischis wollen,ich dackel los zum becken nehm mein kescher und 90% der Mütter gehen dann mit ihren Kindern etwas weiter weg oder um die ecke.

Die Eltern die ihre Kinder mit am becken stehen lassen lobe ich und erkläre freundlich,für die anderen genannten gibt es nur noch ein lächeln.

|wavey:


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

Kenn ich - damals in der Grundschule  haben wir desöfteren mal aufm Familienbauernhof vom Klassenkameraden freilaufende Hühner für die Bratröhre der Oma eingefangen.

Huhn aufn Hauklotz, Kopp mitm Beil ab, fertig (bzw. ggf. das kopflos nochmal postmortal Gas gebende und absauereiende Huhn erneut eingefangen *gggg*)

Und nach der goilen Landrezept-Zubereitung durch die Oma das Viech schön gemeinsam gefuttert. War ne coole Zeit (haben da z. B. auch aus der Weide abgehauene Kühe wieder eingefangen - allerdings dann ohne Hauklotz-Action *gggg*).

Manche Angler scheinen den Fisch beim Abschlagen irgendwie mit som schicken Zahnstocherle zu streicheln.

Nix da - fetter Knüppel, schwere Maglite etc. und derb druff. Wenn richtig gemacht, hat sichs dann schon vorm Messereinsatz ratzfatz "ausgelitten".

Hieß es schon zu mir damals als Jungangler: Wenn Du draufschlägst, dann ordentlich mit Schmackes.


----------



## Lajos1 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

Hallo,
also ich bin auch im ländlichen Umfeld aufgewachsen und habe beim Schlachten mitgeholfen. Später auch selbst geschlachtet, zwar nur Hühner, Enten, Gänse, Tauben und Kaninchen. Ich kann aber sagen, dass eine alte Legehenne die ihre Leistung nicht mehr bringt (und nur solche werden geschlachtet) nicht für die Bratröhre geeignet ist, die taugt allenfalls zum Suppenhuhn und zu Frikassee.
Bei Kaninchen habe ich noch nie gehört und gesehen, dass der Kopf  beim Schlachten kaputt gemacht wird (Kopf kaputt, Tier kaputt).
Ich fischte als Kind auch schwarz mit meinen Freunden und die Tötungsweise war in etwa so wie von Rallle 24 beschrieben, nur schnell und schmerzlos war dies nicht, da wurde so oft draufgehauen, bis sich der Fisch nicht mehr rührte, weil ein Kind von 8 Jahren das gar nicht richtig hinkriegt und der Fisch sah danach meist so aus, dass er nicht mehr zu verwerten war.
Eine Forelle durch Genickbruch töten möchte ich auch nicht, bei den Großen gehts nicht und bei den kleineren, na ja, die soll ja auf dem Teller auch noch was darstellen.
Ich fische seit 55 Jahren (ohne Schwarzfischerzeiten) und weiss durchaus von was ich rede und das Herz des Fisches trifft man auch, wenn man es kann.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## torstenhtr (19. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

Wie man einen Fisch tötet ist eigentlich hier völlig OT.
Der "Herzstich" mit vorhergehenden Betäubung ist eine von mehreren Möglichkeiten. Und hierbei muss ich Lajos völlig widersprechen, das kriegt ein 8 Jähriger problemlos hin, sicherlich nicht besser/schlechter als ein Erwachsener - wenn die Beschreibung hinreichend ist. Ich bin der Meinung, so ein Faltblatt deckt das Gesetz ab und ist völlig OK, man muss nicht die genaue Anatomie eines Fisches kennen. In dem Alter kann man schon Lesen & Schreiben.

Wer sich über weitere legitime Methoden informieren möchte, findet u.a. in der TierSchlV [1] weitere Informationen.
U.a. ist die mech. Zerstörung des Gehirns zu nennen, ich selbst bevorzugte in dem Alter den "Genickschnitt", weil keine so große Sauerei - hatte mir ein Kumpel gezeigt, wird gerne von Aquarianern verwendet.

--

Zum Thema zurück:
In Bayern darf man eben als Jugendlicher *gar nicht* ohne Begleitung angeln gehen. Und das ist kein Fortschritt sondern Rückschritt. Und unter 10 Jahren dürfen sie nur als "Helfer" agieren. Vgl. http://www.kfv-pfarrkirchen.de/Jungfischer/angeln_kinder_jugendliche_bayern.pdf

[1] Verordnung zum Schutz von Tieren im Zusammenhang mit der Schlachtung oder Tötung und zur Durchführung der Verordnung (EG) Nr. 1099/2009 des Rates, http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tierschlv_2013/


----------



## Lajos1 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

Hallo torstenhtr,

in meinem Beitrag, der Dich ja zu Lachen brachte, wollte ich nur darauf hinweisen, dass mancherorts schon einiges getan wird um das Angeln von Kindern und Jugendlichen zu fördern. Offensichtlich kennst Du die Preise für das Fischen in Süddeutschland nicht. Brandenburg und auch Mecklenburg-Vorpommern haben weitaus mehr Gewässer als wir hier im Süden. Angebot ubd Nachfrage regelt nun mal den Preis.
Ich habe auch nicht geschrieben, dass man die genaue Anatomie eines Fische kennen muss sondern zumindest Ansatzweise kennen sollte.
Dass ein Achtjähriger das Töten eines Fisches (hier Betäubung und Herzstich) genauso hinkriegt wie ein Erwachsener wage ich zu bezweifeln, ist aber nicht Thema.
Möglicherweise deckt das Faltblatt (ich nehme an es entspricht den Link von Dir) das Gesetz in Brandenburg ab. Aber Anhand der Abbildung des Flussbarsches mit der falschen Brustflossenstellung und der dadurch bedingten falschen Ansatzstelle für den Herzstich, da mag das Kind noch so gut lesen können; wie soll das gehen? Was mich nur wundert ist, dass auf einer offiziellen Bekanntgabe des zuständigen Ministeriums solch ein Fehler passiert.
Kinder von acht und neun Jahren dürfen bei uns schon mitangeln. Sie dürfen Anködern, Auswerfen, Drillen und Anlanden. Was sie nicht dürfen ist Abködern und Töten. Ein Helfer darf in Bayern keinesfalls eine Angel am Wasser auch nur anfassen. Er darf  beim Keschern helfen und Sachen mit ans Wasser tragen und wieder wegbringen und das wars.
Wenn man die Fischerprüfung hat darf man in Bayern ab vierzehn Jahren allein angeln. Auch auf Raubfische/Salmoniden, das auch schon ab zehn aber eben unter Aufsicht eines erwachsenen Fischers.
Was ich nicht verstehe, wenn ihr schon so großzügig seit, warum ist das Fischen auf Raubfische/Salmoniden für Jugendliche nicht erlaubt?
Ich fische seit meinem dreizehnten Lebensjahr lizenziert (vorher ab und an schwarz , was damals wohl fast jeder Knabe getan hat, der in der Nähe eines Gewässers aufwuchs); das Fischen unter Aufsicht empfand ich nicht so schlimm, lernte man doch von den Anglern mit denen man fischte so manchen Trick und Kniffe.

Peti Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*



> Ich habe auch nicht geschrieben, dass man die genaue Anatomie eines Fische kennen muss sondern zumindest Ansatzweise kennen sollte.


Richtig, man muss einfach nur wissen, wo der Kopp is beim Fisch.

Mit einem Knüppel, der groß und schwer genug ist, ist der Fisch nach einem harten Schlag auf den Kopp,  dem "abschlagen" wie es früher mal hiess statt "betäuben",  bereits tot.

Und wer dann statt dem rumstochern auf der Suche nach dem Herzen - zum töten nach dem töten - einfach den viel einfacheren Kehlschnitt empfiehlt (wo erlaubt, Vorsicht, in manchen Landesgesetzen wohl nicht, da ist Herzstich vorgeschrieben), der schafft es dann auf jeden Fall einen Fisch nicht nur schnell und sauber ins Jenseits zu befördern, sondern zudem eine gute Fleischqualität durch ausbluten zu erhalten.

Man kann, muss aber nicht, aus allem ne Wissenschaft oder Schützerpropaganda machen. 

Und das Töten wie beschrieben ist auch einem 8-jährigen in 3 Minuten beigebracht......

*Und das alles hat aber auch rein gar nichts mit dem Thema zu tun,* dass hier ein Verein vorbildlich junge Angler fördert, um selber nicht "auszubluten" (nettes Wortspiel in dem Zusammenhang ;-))) bzw. zu vergreisen..............

Kaum ist man mal ein paar Tage unterwegs, gleitet wieder alles ab ins Offtopic.....


----------



## Lajos1 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

Hallo Thomas9904,

Du hast recht, es wurde sich vom eigentlichen Thema entfernt. 
"Und das Töten wie beschrieben ist auch einem 8-jährigen in 3 Minuten beigebracht......" Da gebe ich Dir recht, nur es wurde hier ja auch die These aufgestellt, dass man dazu überhaupt keine Anleitung braucht bzw. auf ein Faltblatt mit einer fehlerhaften Abbildung verwiesen und das klappt dann nicht.
Aber wie es auch ist, gehört wirklich nicht zum Thema.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

Es reicht ein Blatt mit einer knappen, verständlichen Erklärung...
Hau fest aufn Kopp, schneid ihm die "Kehle" durch ...

Und ein Bild, wie er an den Kiemen entlang schneiden soll...

Mehr Anleitung und "Fachkenntnis" brauchts nicht - das sind in meinen Augen nur Schützermärchen von "empfindsamen Fischen" und Verbanditenwünsche nach kostenträchtigen Kursen....

Und damit zurück zum eigentlichen Thema:
Es ist vorbidlich,  dass hier ein Verein vorbildlich junge Angler fördert, um selber nicht "auszubluten" bzw. zu vergreisen..............


----------



## Peter21 (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Werbung um Jungangler: Landesverband sieht es kritisch*

Ich habe zwei Jungs und mir ist aufgefallen, dass seit einigen Jahren einige Vereine viel Energie aufwenden um Nachwuchs zu bekommen. Das ist wahrscheinlich der demographischen Entwicklung geschuldet.

Es gibt sogar Talentscouts, die an Sportstätten regelrecht nach Talenten suchen. Wir hatten schon zwei Einladungen in unserem Briefkasten, die an unserem Älteren interessiert waren. 

Beim Angeln ist mir das aber noch nicht aufgefallen. Angeln ist für mich kein Sport sondern eher ein Naturerlebnis. Ich nehme meine Jungs fast immer zum Angeln mit. Der Vereinsgedanke kommt bei uns hierbei erst gar nicht hoch. Die Kids sind durch den "normalen" Alttag (Sportverein & Co.) eh schon die Woche über komplett ausgelastet.

Die Angelvereine müssen sich da wirklich was einfallen lassen. 

Zumindest in diesem Fall eine gute Idee#6


----------

